# Kutterangeln in Warnemünde



## woelflein (3. August 2005)

Hallo Boardies,
plane zwischen dem 10.9.04 und dem 24.9.05 für 10 Tage nach Warnemünde zu fahren, um etwas Urlaub zu machen.
So, wenn ich schon mal da bin, dachte ich mir, ich könnte ein oder zweimal mit einem Kutter raus fahren, wäre meine Premiere.
Kann mir da wer Tipps geben, z.B. mit welchem Kutter oder ist das egal?  #c 
Was brauche ich für eine Angelausrüstung, habe bisher kein spezielles Pilkzeugs, ich dachte da nehme ich meine Sportex Black Arrow im 3 Meter, 4000er Rolle mit 20er geflochtener.  ;+ 
Pilker und Beifänger müsste ich mir noch besorgen ( welche Farbe oder Größe)
Wie sind die Fangausichten zu dieser Zeit?  #: 
Habt Ihr sonst noch welche Empfehlungen und Tipps oder Tricks, ich weiß, sind viele Fragen, aber ich war noch auf keinen Kutter.
Gibt es da was gegen Seekrankheit  |scardie: 
Kann ich da auch vom Ufer aus Fischen, Blikern oder so im Hafen, und was kann ich da fangen?
Dank an alle die Antworten. #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. August 2005)

*AW: Kutterangeln in Warnemünde*

Hallo Hans,

Kutter liegen in Warnemünde reichlich. Ich würds einfach mal beobachten und dann ggfls zuschlagen. Wenn es geht, würde ich unter der Woche fahren - wenn einer fährt.
Im Hafen darfst du auch nicht so einfach angeln. Das Gebiet gehöärt zur Warnow. Soweit mir bekannt ist, muß man für die Warnow wohl sogar einen eigenen Schein lösen. Aber ganz genau weiß ich es auch nicht. Wenn sich hier niemand meldet, findest du zwei Angelgerätehändler dort, die dir sicher helfen können.

Ich würde mir aber in deiner Stelle eher eine Tour mit den örtlichen Angelspezialisten gönnen. Es gibt hier ein paar private - oder du meldest dich mal bei Sven Berkowitz.
Ist sicher nicht so preiswert wie die Kutter - aber dafür bibt dann auch ordentlich Fisch.


----------



## digital-kris (3. August 2005)

*AW: Kutterangeln in Warnemünde*

lies mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=52017&highlight=warnem%FCnde 

ich würde entweder privat fahren (siehe oben) oder die MS Zufriedenheit nehmen, die sind okay...


----------



## Loup de mer (3. August 2005)

*AW: Kutterangeln in Warnemünde*

Hallo Woelflein

In Warnemünde gibt`s ne Menge Angelkutter, mit denen man prima zum Dorschangeln rausfahren kann. Eine Übersicht findest du hier. 
Besonders empfehlen kann ich die "Rilana", aber die liegt jetzt im Sommer im Rostocker Stadthafen. Da fährst du ne Stunde länger raus und ne Stunde länger rein. Ob sie im September schon wieder in Wmnde am Alten Strom liegt, weiß ich nicht. Kannst den Käptn ja mal anrufen - die haben eine eigene Homepage.
Auch die Angel- u. Seetouristik Flotte hat einen guten Ruf.
Mit der "Kehrwieder" würde ich nicht mehr fahren.
Fahr, wie Dolfin empfiehlt, in der Woche, da sind die Pötte nicht so voll.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## bootsangler-b (3. August 2005)

*AW: Kutterangeln in Warnemünde*

moin, 
warum kutter... die fahren raus, schaukeln mehr oder weniger (kehrwieder besonders), versuchen irgendwo einen fisch  zu finden.
warum willst du nicht mit einem kleinen boot und echo selbst raus? du bist herr der dinge und es ist sogar noch günstiger...

bernd


----------



## digital-kris (4. August 2005)

*AW: Kutterangeln in Warnemünde*

Wenn mir jemand einen guten Kontakt nennen kann zu jemandem, der von Warnemünde mit dem Kleinboot fährt und mich gegen Beteiligung mal mitnehmen würde, ich wäre sehr dankbar. 

Mit der Kehrwieder bin ich dummerweise auch einmal gefahren, der Kahn ist - mit Verlaub Herr Präsident - ober*******!


----------



## woelflein (5. August 2005)

*AW: Kutterangeln in Warnemünde*

hallo,
danke für eure antworten, werde mich dann vor ort mal umschauen, sollte noch jemand eine tipp habe, was man sonst so treiben kann, dann raus damit, werde mal in den safaripark auf dänemark mit der fähre fahren.


----------



## Rosi (5. August 2005)

*AW: Kutterangeln in Warnemünde*

Du darfst in der Warnow angeln bis Höhe Fähre. Also Westmole, Ostmole und bis zur Fähre Hohe Düne. Mit dem Küstenschein, der auch für die Ostsee gilt. 

Willst du Dorsch, mußt du mit dem Kutter los. Willst du Flundern, ist die Warnow besser, oder ein kleines Boot. Wenn du ganz romantisch, abends in die Brandung willst, schau dir vorher die Wassertemperatur an. Über 15 Grad läuft nur der Aal.
http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/Warnemuende.htm


----------

